# PC Zusammenstellung - Kaufberatung High- End 1k-1.5k€



## dagster (10. Juli 2013)

*PC Zusammenstellung - Kaufberatung High- End 1k-1.5k€*

Abend liebe User!
Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit habe ich mir n Rechner für 300€ gekauft.
Nen Amd Phenom 4x 3ghz Grafikkarte GTX 650 2gb version und eben 32gb Ram 1600mhz.

Nun muss ich sagen das wohl meine Auswahl an hardware nicht sonderlich gut Hamoniert.
Deshalb habe ich jetzt beschlossen mir ein Richtigen PC zusammen zu stellen womit ich wohl die nächsten 2 Jahre hoffentlich ausgesorgt habe. Ich spiele sehr gerne Spiele voralem wenn sie Tolle Grafik haben. Mein jetziger PC schafft wenn er sich anstrengt Crysis 3 auf mittel mit paar einstellung auf Hoch. Das ist mir ABSOLUT zu wenig. Ich bin ein Spieler der gerne in eine Schöne Leuchtene Grafik eintaucht und manchmal sogar nur deswegen ein Spiel spielt weil es eben eine Hammer Grafik hat.
Nebenbei Streame ich auch gerne mal also sollte der PC Ultra Grafik + Streamen auf 1080P sprich FULL HD können und dabei nicht lauter werden als ein Hubschrauber der gerade abhebt. Darum das Kosten Limit bei 1500€
Genug zum "Vortwort" ich wollte nur klar stellen das ich sehr viel Wert auf die Grafik lege.

Zu sagen wäre noch das ich wohl gerne bei Nvida bleiben möchte wegen dem SLI den meine GTX 650 hat mich ebenfalls schlappe 250€ gekostet und die habe ich erst ca 3-5 Monate.

Ich weis das AMD zwar Billiger sein soll was CPU angeht aber ich bin auch Intel gegenüber offen da die wohl ordentliche CPU's rausgebracht haben die selbst bei Spielen mit Hoher Grafik + Streamen sich noch langweilen.
Leider habe ich von den ganzen neuen Bezeichnungen etc absolut keine Ahnung mehr ist man da 2-3 Monate nicht mehr Aktiv dabei so wars das auch xD

Darum würde ich nun die Erfahrenen unter euch um Rat
Also das Maximale limit liegt bei 1500€ meine Rams sind Patriot Memory - PSD38G16002 8GB PC3 12800-1600MHZ
Also dann hoffe ich auf einige Vorschläge / Vor und Nachteile  Natürlich wäre mir ein PC ohne nachteile für 1.5k€ am liebstem. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

Guck mal hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9322721-kaufberatung-gaming-pc-bis-ca-1100-euro.html das ist an sich eine sehr gute Zusammenstellung, beachte dazu dann noch meine Anmerkungen. Beim Gehäuse kannst Du natürlich Deinen eigenen Geschmack verwirklichen. Beim RAM einfach schauen: DDR3-1600 mit 1,5 Volt, der Rest ist nicht wichtig. Wenn Dein Ram das hier ist: http://geizhals.at/de/patriot-signa...2800u-cl11-ddr3-1600-psd38g16002-a832025.html dann passt alles: ein Intel i5-4670k plus eine GTX 770 ist derzeit das beste, was man in Preis-Leistung für einen PC nehmen kann, der auch eine Weile halten soll.

Beim Board musst du auch nicht GENAU dieses Modell nehmen, aber wenn Du übertakten willst, muss es ein Z87-Chipsatz sein und eine CPU mit "k" am Ende, wenn Du den 1150-Sockel nimmst, der auch der modernste von Intel ist. Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, reicht ein i5-4670 ohne "k", und beim Board muss es nicht ein Z87-Chipsatz sein.

Mehr muss man aber auf keinen Fall ausgeben, im Gegenteil: ne noch bessere CPU wie der 4770k ist seinen Aufpreis nicht wert, ebenso wenig wie zB eine Nvidia GTX 780. Da macht es viel mehr Sinn, das Geld zu sparen und ggf. etwas früher nachzurüsten. Wenn Du jetzt ne zB GTX 780 kaufen würdest, hättest Du halt etwas länger noch genug FPS auch bei höheren Details, dafür zahlst Du aber jetzt ca. 250€ mehr - sagen wir mal, in 2 Jahren reicht die GTX 770 nicht für hohe Details, die GTX 780 aber reicht grad noch so aus. Dann verkaufst Du die GTX 770 und kannst von dem Erlös + den gesparten 250€ eine neue Karte kaufen, die garantiert schon stärker als die GTX 780 ist. Und die GTX 780 würde dann auch nur noch vlt ein halbes Jahr länger "halten", wenn schon die GTX 770 aufgibt... 


Hier auch ein Special, da siehst Du, dass für 800-1000€ es sehr ähnlich aussieht: Haswell-PCs selber zusammenstellen von 500 bis 950 Euro + Tipps zu Haswell-Konfiguration


----------



## dagster (11. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Promte Antwort, wie verhält es sich den da mit SLI da ich dann ja doch gerne 2 Grafikkarten nutzen würde. Die 760er  als Haupt und für die Resverven meine gtx 650er ich würde gerne beide karten auf pce 3.0 x16 fahren is das möglich? passen die karten überhaupt?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

Das würd ich nicht machen. Du hast nur mehr Stromverbrauch, und es kommt ja nicht die volle Leistung einer zweiten Karte bei SLI dazu, d.h. dann hast du vlt. maximal vlt 20-30% mehr Leistung, und in einigen Spielen bringt SLI sowieso nix oder es gibt Probleme. Zudem glaub ich nicht, dass es mit zwei so unterschiedlichen Karten geht - früher ging es nur mit exakt gleichen Karten, inzwischen ist das schon flexibler, aber ne 650 mit ner 760? Das wird wohl nix. Wenn es ne GTX 660 Ti + 760 wäre, dann würd das vielleicht was, da dann beide gleichen Grafikchip hätten.

Ich würd das mit SLI sein lassen und eine GTX 770 nehmen, da hast Du mehr von.


dazu kommt das mit PCIe x16: ich meine zwar, das wäre auch gar nicht sooo wichtig, aber Boards mit echtem x16-Speed sind immer viel teurer - für Sockel 1150 hab ich grad mal geschaut und bis 200€ kein einziges gefunden ^^  die haben alle 8x/8x-SLI


----------



## dagster (11. Juli 2013)

Schade, habe viel gutes über SLI gehört und dachte mir das man die dann Dual fahren kann. Ich habe von Sockel Chipsatz & co leider absolut keine Ahnung mehr. Früher war das anders aber wie im 1. Post schon erwähnt  is man ne weile nicht Aktiv hat es sich erledigt.

Es kommt mir einfach Extrem auf die Grafik an und das ich auch ohne Probleme streamen kann. Und wenn das heist das ich 2-300€ mehr ausgeben muss wäre ich damit auch einverstanden. Ich habe mir den Link von dir angeschaut.
Darum würde ich gerne kurz zusammenstellen also Individuell und deine Meinung hören denn du scheinst was drauf zu haben  

Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator X3 White Edition - Ich habe derzeit ein R480 - Cooling master (http://www.anobo.de/media/image/thumbnail/75838512ffced00b51_720x600.jpg) Macht das ein unterschied?

Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 (muss es ein MSI sein? gibs da vielleicht von Asus oder Asrock was? Hab da was vom nem Asus Rampage gehört soll gut für Gamer sein)

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-4670K von Intel hab ich absolut keine Ahnung was ich verstanden habe ist auf das K zu achten wenn man übertakten will. Ich bin jetzt nicht so der übertakter allerdings würde ich es dennoch nutzen wollen da ich wirklich maxmale Power haben will. Gibt es von AMD vergleichbares von wegen 6 kerner usw? Lohnt sich das auf höhere kerne zu gerne als Quad? Was bedeutet da dieses LGA oder z.b Tray? Alles fremnd begriffe ^^

Prozessorlüfter: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo , da hatte ich bisher immer nur den Boxed lüfter hab ich auch jetzt drauf, schon öfters mit dem gedanken gespielt mir ein Mugen zu holen aber ich weis da einfach nicht genau was auf meine bedürfnisse abgeschnitten ist. Er soll leise sein und selbst bei voller Auslastung kaum hörbar sein.

RAM: Transcend DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 - Da habe ich wie Bereits erwähnt die Patriots und ja sind die die ausm Geizhals link sendet hast hab ich 24gb denke ausreichend ein 8er hat sich offenbar verabschiedet hatte mit memtest nach 1 min 24 errors auf dem riegel.

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD - In deinem letzen Post hast du gesagt ich soll SLI lassen und mir direkt ne 770er holen entspricht zwar nicht dem was ich vor hatte aber bei dem was ich vor hatte mit dem SLI lohnt es sich dann doch nicht. laien wissen halt.
Aber welche Karte denn genau? Hab mir bei Atelco mal sagen lassen das ich bei sowas auf die Marke achten sollte z.b soll XFX einer der besten sein weil die nur Hohe Qualität verbauen. Zwar teuerer aber längere lebensdauer. Und was für ne Version soll ich da nehm? Ne werkseitig übertakted etc?

Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB -  hab derzeit ne 500gb mit 720er ebenfalls von seagate aber 500 sind mir zu wenig. Ne SSD muss für das Betriebssystem aufjedenfall her! Nur welche? Fürs system oder für Spiele hat das auswirkung?

be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 450W -  Be quiet  soll ja einer der besten Hersteller sein für NT allerdings sollt ich mal n Dickeres Portmanee haben und will mir z.b dann dual 770er fahren was sollt ich dan für ein NT wählen? 450w scheint mir etwas schwach auf der brust. Hab derzeit ein 550w NT drine  auf 80plus bronze 

Laufwerk: LiteOn iHES112-115, Blu-ray-Combo -  laufwerk is für mich 2t rangik ich hab weder Blue Rays noch wirklich DVD's aber ich mache regelmäßig mein rechner platt sprich das Laufwerk sollte schon etwas powern damit ne installation nicht unbedingt 5 Jahre brauch verstehst? xD

So das wäre es erstmal, hoffe kannst mir etwas individuell antworten  Danke dir schonmal für deine bisherigen Antworten, waren Hilfreich


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

dagster schrieb:


> Schade, habe viel gutes über SLI gehört und dachte mir das man die dann Dual fahren kann. Ich habe von Sockel Chipsatz & co leider absolut keine Ahnung mehr. Früher war das anders aber wie im 1. Post schon erwähnt is man ne weile nicht Aktiv hat es sich erledigt.
> 
> Es kommt mir einfach Extrem auf die Grafik an und das ich auch ohne Probleme streamen kann. Und wenn das heist das ich 2-300€ mehr ausgeben muss wäre ich damit auch einverstanden. Ich habe mir den Link von dir angeschaut.
> Darum würde ich gerne kurz zusammenstellen also Individuell und deine Meinung hören denn du scheinst was drauf zu haben
> ...


 nö, du kannst Dein Gehäuse auch einfach behalten - du müsstest nur mal genauer schauen, was für eines das ist. So eines finde ich grad nicht, oder isses das hier: 3R System R480 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ? das ist aber ein wenig anders, Zb der Schacht in der Mitte vorne. Wenn es das ist: als CPU-Kühler passen da nur welche bis 14cm Höhe rein, das ist okay, aber besser wäre bis 16cm. Und für den Einbau von Grafikkarten über 24cm musst Du den Festplattenkäfig ausbauen, dann muss die HDD + SSD halt oben rein per Adapterrahmen. Ach ja: das Gehäuse hat vermutlich noch kein USb3.0, das wäre aber schon ne nette Sache..

Falls Du doch ein neues holen willst: ab ca 40€ gibt es schon gute mit genug platz für Kühler und Grafikkarten, zB  Xigmatek Asgard 381 schwarz (CCC-AD38BT-U01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Sharkoon T9 Value gr






> Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 (muss es ein MSI sein? gibs da vielleicht von Asus oder Asrock was? Hab da was vom nem Asus Rampage gehört soll gut für Gamer sein)


 "Gamerboard" sind eher Marketig, da gibt es wenig bis nichts, was man als normaler Übertakter wirklich braucht - d.h ein Board für 180€ bringt Dir an sich nichts, was nicht auch eines für 120€ kann. zB das hier ASUS Z87-A (90MB0DZ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder asrock ASRock Z87 Extreme3 (90-MXGP70-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




> Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-4670K von Intel hab ich absolut keine Ahnung was ich verstanden habe ist auf das K zu achten wenn man übertakten will. Ich bin jetzt nicht so der übertakter allerdings würde ich es dennoch nutzen wollen da ich wirklich maxmale Power haben will. Gibt es von AMD vergleichbares von wegen 6 kerner usw? Lohnt sich das auf höhere kerne zu gerne als Quad? Was bedeutet da dieses LGA oder z.b Tray? Alles fremnd begriffe ^^


LGA ist einfach nur der Sockel, also LGA 1150 ist der aktuelle von Intel, davor und immer aktuell gibt es den 1155, aber die CPU muss halt den gleichen Sockel / LAG haben wie das Board. Tray heißt: ohne mitgelieferten Lüfter. Wenn man also sowieso einen kauft UND das billiger ist, kann man den nehmen, ansonsten "boxed" - letzteres hat evlt auch mehr Garantie von Intel selbst, daher nehm ich eher boxed, kostet meist auch nur 2-3€ mehr.




> Prozessorlüfter: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo , da hatte ich bisher immer nur den Boxed lüfter hab ich auch jetzt drauf, schon öfters mit dem gedanken gespielt mir ein Mugen zu holen aber ich weis da einfach nicht genau was auf meine bedürfnisse abgeschnitten ist. Er soll leise sein und selbst bei voller Auslastung kaum hörbar sein.


 Mugen Brocken, Macho... die sind alle gut für Übertakter. Wie laut die sind, hängt dann auch vom Lüfter ab. Ich selber hab einen Xigmatek Dark Knight und mir dann nachträglich einen Akasa Apache 120mm geholt, die Kombi ist sehr leise.




> RAM: Transcend DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 - Da habe ich wie Bereits erwähnt die Patriots und ja sind die die ausm Geizhals link sendet hast hab ich 24gb denke ausreichend ein 8er hat sich offenbar verabschiedet hatte mit memtest nach 1 min 24 errors auf dem riegel.


 auch 8Gb sind mehr als ausreichend - 24Gb sind viel zu viel, bei Games ist es grad mal so, dass 6GB bei manchen SPielen etwas bringt im Vergleich zu 4GB, und 8GB sind mehr als genug. 16GB wären schon "unnötig" viel, aber 24? ^^ 





> Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD - In deinem letzen Post hast du gesagt ich soll SLI lassen und mir direkt ne 770er holen entspricht zwar nicht dem was ich vor hatte aber bei dem was ich vor hatte mit dem SLI lohnt es sich dann doch nicht. laien wissen halt.
> Aber welche Karte denn genau? Hab mir bei Atelco mal sagen lassen das ich bei sowas auf die Marke achten sollte z.b soll XFX einer der besten sein weil die nur Hohe Qualität verbauen. Zwar teuerer aber längere lebensdauer. Und was für ne Version soll ich da nehm? Ne werkseitig übertakted etc?


  die Gigabyte IST ja ein bestimmtes Modell. Die ist auch ab Werk übertaktet. Und hat ne recht leise Kühlung. 





> Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB - hab derzeit ne 500gb mit 720er ebenfalls von seagate aber 500 sind mir zu wenig. Ne SSD muss für das Betriebssystem aufjedenfall her! Nur welche? Fürs system oder für Spiele hat das auswirkung?


 ich würd die Platte holen und dazu dann eine Samsung SSD 840 mit 120GB (ca 80-100€) für Windows und Programme.




> be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 450W - Be quiet soll ja einer der besten Hersteller sein für NT allerdings sollt ich mal n Dickeres Portmanee haben und will mir z.b dann dual 770er fahren was sollt ich dan für ein NT wählen? 450w scheint mir etwas schwach auf der brust. Hab derzeit ein 550w NT drine auf 80plus bronze


 dann behalt das Netzteil einfach, und FALLS es mal eng wird, holst Du eine neues. Für Dual-770, also: EINE 770 braucht für sich maximal 200W. D.h. theoretisch dann 650 statt 450W.

zB müssten diese selbst für 770 Sli reichen: be quiet! Pure Power L7 630W ATX 2.31 (L7-630W/BN107) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Pure Power L8 600W ATX 2.4 (BN224) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ( "nur" 600W, aber das ist sehr effizient) oder be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   bei BeQuiet gilt an sich: die haben allesamt 2x nen Stecker für PCIe 6pin PLUS zwei mit 6/8-Pin, d.h. das reicht dann auch für 2 Karten, die jeweils 2 solche Stecker brauchen, und das ist bei ner 770 der Fall (1x 6Pin und 1x 8Pin). 




> Laufwerk: LiteOn iHES112-115, Blu-ray-Combo - laufwerk is für mich 2t rangik ich hab weder Blue Rays noch wirklich DVD's aber ich mache regelmäßig mein rechner platt sprich das Laufwerk sollte schon etwas powern damit ne installation nicht unbedingt 5 Jahre brauch verstehst? xD


 hol Dir einfach ein DVD-ROM für 10-15€ dazu.


----------



## dagster (14. Juli 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort hat sehr geholfen. Allerdings ist das jetzt alles auf Intel Spezifiziert, gibt es eventuell noch ne Alternative zu AMD? Reinweg um die möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen da der Rechner ja über 1000€ kosten wird will ich eben das Beste haben was möglich ist ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (14. Juli 2013)

AMD hinkt bei den Prozessoren leider leistungsmäßig ziemlich hinterher. Da bist Du mit Intel besser beraten, die sind leistungstechnisch echt top!


----------



## Phillup (14. Juli 2013)

Weiß nicht, ob ich mich hier einklinken darf oder ob ich lieber einen eigenen Threat aufmachen sollte, aber ich würde mir auch gerne einen High End PC zusammenstellen und würde wohl so um die 2000 Euro dafür ausgeben, wenn es sich denn lohnt. Frage ist für mich ob es sich lohnt, besonders wenn die Grafikkarte schon 900 oder so kostet, ist die so viel besser als eine für 300? Also meine Konfiguration die angedacht war, wäre diese hier.

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K für etwa 300 €
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 für etwa 70 €
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming für etwa 185 €
Arbeitsspeicher: DDR3 16GB PC 1600 CL7 für etwa 170 €
Grafikkarte: nVidia GTX Titan 6 GB RAM für etwa 930 €
Soundkarte: Soundkarte Creative Blaster Z für etwa 100 €
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 2TB SATA3 für etwa 120 €
SSD-Festplatte: Samsung 840 SSD 500 GB für etwa 290 €
Netzteil: Be Quiet! P10 650W für etwa 140 €
Gehäuse: Geh FRACTAL DESIGN für etwa 125 €

Lies mehr: High End Gaming PC 2013 | Gaming PC kaufen High End Gaming PC 2013 | Gaming PC kaufen

Übersteigt mein geplantes Budget aber leicht, also könnte ich auf die Titan verzichten und dafür ne 660 Ti oder sowas holen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

Phillup schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob ich mich hier einklinken darf oder ob ich lieber einen eigenen Threat aufmachen sollte, aber ich würde mir auch gerne einen High End PC zusammenstellen und würde wohl so um die 2000 Euro dafür ausgeben, wenn es sich denn lohnt. Frage ist für mich ob es sich lohnt, besonders wenn die Grafikkarte schon 900 oder so kostet, ist die so viel besser als eine für 300?


 nein, das lohnt sich auf keinen Falls. Alles oberhalb einer GTX 770 ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, außer man hat echt so viel, dass man nicht weiß, wohin damit   ansonsten ist es 1000x klüger, sich lieber halt "schon" nach 1-2 Jahren ne neue Grafikkarte zu holen, FALLS die GTX770 einem nicht mehr reicht. Aber selbst die GTX 770 ist ja schon eher HighEnd, kein Spiel "verlangt" eine GTX 770, damit es gut läuft, auf absehbare Zeit - sonst wäre ja jeder User gezwungen, über 300€ für die Grafikkarte auszugeben...  in Wahrheit reicht derzeit selbst eine 200€-Karte völlig aus.





> CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K für etwa 300 €
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 für etwa 70 €
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming für etwa 185 €


 der 4770 bringt zum 4670 keine nennenswerte Vorteile, AUSSER es wird sich in einer Weile zeigen, dass die mehr "Threads" des 4700 (das sind quasi "virtuelle" Kerne) was bringen - aber selbst dann: dann wäre ein 4770 halt NOCH besser, aber eine 4670 ist weiterhin mehr als gut genug. 

Der Dark Rock ist ziemlich übertrieben, oder willst Du ganz extrem übertakten? Da reicht selbst mit Übertaktung ein Alpenföhn Brocken oder so aus. Ebenso das Board: wenn du beim Übertakten nicht die absoluten Grenzen ausreizen willst, reicht eines für 100-140€




> Arbeitsspeicher: DDR3 16GB PC 1600 CL7 für etwa 170 €


 ich vermute mal, dass der wegen der CL7 so teuer ist? Das bringt Dir rein gar nix, kauf normales DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V, der Rest ist völlig egal. Und mehr als 8GB bringen derzeit noch nix, es ist grad mal bei ganz wenigen Spielen so, dass bei 6 statt 4GB ein minimaler Vorteil gemessen werden kann.



> Grafikkarte: nVidia GTX Titan 6 GB RAM für etwa 930 €


 wie gesagt: maximal eine GTX 770 nehmen. Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: die GTX 780 ist nur um die 15-20% schneller und kostet aber 220€ mehr, also über 60% mehr - das allein ist schon irre. Aber die Titan ist wiederum auch nur wenige Prozent schneller als die GTX 780, d.h. vlt ist die ca 20-25% schneller als die GTX 770, aber kostet mehr als das Doppelte - wer da kauft, muss echt nen Goldesel zu Hause haben oder mega technik-verrückt sein. Und nötig ist wie gesagt selbst die Leistung einer GTX 770 noch nicht, d.h. die reicht locker eine ganze Weil aus.



> Soundkarte: Soundkarte Creative Blaster Z für etwa 100 €


 hast Du denn ein sehr gutes Boxenset / Kopfhörer? Wenn nein, dann reicht onboardsound bzw. ab ner bestimmten Qualität der Boxen/Kopfhörer auch locker eine 50€-Karte.



> Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 2TB SATA3 für etwa 120 €
> SSD-Festplatte: Samsung 840 SSD 500 GB für etwa 290 €


 brauchst Du wirklich 500GB als SSD? Bei Games bringt eine SSD keine Vorteile, außer in den Ladezeiten, und da dann auch nicht immer sehr viel. Für Windows und alle Anwendungen usw. reichen 120Gb locker aus.



> Netzteil: Be Quiet! P10 650W für etwa 140 €
> Gehäuse: Geh FRACTAL DESIGN für etwa 125 €


 Das Netzteil ist die absolute Edel-Serie von BeQuiet, und 650W wären selbst für die Titan viel zu viel. Für Ein System mit nem core i5/i7 plus GTX 770 reicht locker ein BeQuiet E8 oder E9 mit 450-530 Watt aus.

Und das Gehäuse ist auch schon eines der teuersten, wenn man sich mal die aktuellen Gehäuse anschaut. Für 50-60€ gibt es schon viele gute Gehäuse, die alles nötige haben


----------



## Kreon (14. Juli 2013)

Phillup schrieb:


> Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 2TB SATA3 für etwa 120 €


 
Ne 2TB Platte sollte es schon für deutlich unter 100 Euro geben, hier kann was nicht stimmen.

Btw,für was brauchst du das System denn? Hast du mehrere Monitore, willst du downsamplen, usw. Die Frage solltest Du Dir zuerst beantworten. Denn nur mehr Geld auszugeben, um für längere Zeit nen passablen Rechner zu haben, geht halt in 99% der Fälle nicht auf.


----------



## Phillup (14. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich brauche das System zum Spielen und ein bisschen für Videoschnitt wegen Studium, deshalb auch die 16 GB RAM. Die Zusammenstellung hab ich nur kopiert und werde ich dann entsprechend anpassen, eine GTX 770 klingt zum Beispiel sehr gut. Größere Sprünge sind da in nächster Zeit auch nicht zu erwarten? 

Hab den Markt nicht so im Auge, aber denke dass die Spieleanforderungen in der nächsten Zeit ein bisschen hoch gehen könnten, wenn neue Konsolen kommen und Multiplattformtitel nicht mehr auch auf die alten Konsolen angepasst werden müssen? Oder ist das nur graue Theorie?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

Phillup schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Ich brauche das System zum Spielen und ein bisschen für Videoschnitt wegen Studium, deshalb auch die 16 GB RAM. Die Zusammenstellung hab ich nur kopiert und werde ich dann entsprechend anpassen, eine GTX 770 klingt zum Beispiel sehr gut. Größere Sprünge sind da in nächster Zeit auch nicht zu erwarten?


 also, du hattest ja auch gesagt, ob nicht vlt sogar "nur" eine GTX 660 Ti reicht - die Frage ist immer, was für Ansprüche DU hast. EIne GTX 760 zB als übertaktete Version kostet nur ca 260€ und kommt schon eine GTX 670 ran, und da ist die GTX 770 zwar besser, aber nicht unbedingt direkt ca "100€ besser" - wenn einem "hohe Details" und 4x AA reicht, wäre auch die GTX 760 für eine lange Zeit gut genug. Wenn es immer die maximalen Details und 8x AA oder mehr sein "muss", wäre ein GTX 770 besser. Mit der GTX 760 müsste man vlt "2-3 Spiele früher" eine neue Karte kaufen, also: sagen wir mal du kaufst alle 3 Monate ein "Blockbuster"-Game, dann "musst" du bei der GTX 760 vlt ein halbes Jahr früher eine neue Karte kaufen, als wenn Du eine GTX 770 hast.

Beim PC ist das Gute halt auch, dass es immer mehrere Grafikmodi gibt - für "extreme" Einstellungen wird schneller knapp, aber ansonsten: ich glaube trotz neuer Konsolentechnik nicht, dass die Spielehersteller schon in einem Jahr mehr als eine GTX 760 verlangen, wenn Du mehr als nur die niedrigsten Details nutzen willst.


Für Videoediting ist ein i7 und 16GB RAM übrigens okay. Willst Du denn auch übertakten?


----------

